# Ohio Osprey Migration



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

This is pretty cool. It's from the DNR website. It shows tracking information for a pair of Osprey tagged with sat' transmitters. It's amazing how far they went in a short time.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Resources/osprey/migration.htm


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is really cool!

Man you talk about fast! It says the female averaged over 175 miles per day. Wow!

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I have been at Lake Logan almost every nite this week bass fishing & I have saw 7-8 Osprey's, I look forward to seeing them every year. They are an awsome bird to watch, Ill try to get a few Pics of them tonite if I see them.

Another bird to watch for is the American Kestrel, I sit in the woods & watch them chase other birds to eat. I had the chance to watch one grab a Bird & pick it apart right in front of me. A Very nice looking bird as well.

Cat Mazter


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I have been seeing alot of ospreys on the creeks and Rivers of Ross County(Chillicothe) for the last three years. I never noticed any before that. They are a spectacular bird to see. Next to the Bald eagle they are at the top of my list. They are huge. We got lucky this year and Got to see one do its signature dive and get a fish on the Scioto between Chilli and Circleville. It was hovering over the water for some time and then all of a sudden it tucked and dove into the water making a huge splash. It came out with a small fish. Pretty cool.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Really cool site. I got to see one grab a stocked trout out of Rush Run this spring. He did the full dive from way up high, huge splash, it looked like he went all the way under and when he came out he had a big trout in his tallons. Awesome birds! I always get excited when I see one..


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I too have saw the awesome display of them Diving for food, It is something you have to see. I have also saw the King Fisher's Dive in the water alot. I got the Pleasure of Watching 20 of them be born & grow up over the summer. There were 20+ in 2 nest's & we watched them every nite from the Boat when we were fishing. 

The Osprey has been coming around Lake Logan as far as I can think Back, My Dad used to take me out as a Kid to watch them. We have saw a Bald Eagle Flying over the Lake & I know of 1 Bald Eagle Nest in Logan. I have heard of more but can not confirm them. They are my Favorite Bord to see & watch, The Eagle stands for our Freedom. I also have them Tattoo'd on my arms for "The Freedom We have". They mean alot to me, Freedom is everything to me & I love Eagles, I have alot of Collectable eagles too, they go good with all the deer Figures I have too. 

The Fall is the best time to watch all Migrating Birds, So keep you Binos on you at all times, They let you see eveything when your Close enough.

Good Thread  

Cat Mazter


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

my mom lives in malta ohio on the hieghts above the muskingam river and weve seen a bald eagle several times flying along the river rumor had it that there was a nest somrwhere between mconnellsville and stockport but i dont know for sure


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

That is cool. Thanks for showing this to us.


----------

